# New FlowerHorn....



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

I know we have some FH haters on this forum, but for those who like all fish, check out my new flowerhorn and let me know honestly what you think. He has some pretty decent colors and is very active in the tank. I love it already!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah another fh-He is looking good-what size is he!!!!


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks! He's about 4 1/2 inches right now. Really interactive when I walk into the room and eats like a champ....


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> Thanks! He's about 4 1/2 inches right now. Really interactive when I walk into the room and eats like a champ....


Yeah they are excellent for that-Very interactive as well-Mine goes nuts just over my hand and one of them green nets!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That is hands down one of the nicest looking FH I've seen yet.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice horn keep updating as he gets bigger.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

He is going to turn into an awesome fish bro.
Nice color, pearls, fins, and head.
At 4 inch with a developing KOK and a short face, it is agreat sign that he will be a beast. 
Good catch.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks everybody! He eats like he's got a tapeworm, so I expect that he'll grow very fast... ha!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

nice FH dude... As i know all of the FHs are active especially when hungry...=)
Is your FH pearl of the orient??


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

fish lover said:


> nice FH dude... As i know all of the FHs are active especially when hungry...=)
> Is your FH pearl of the orient??


Thanks. Honestly, I don't know about all the different types of FH, but on the FH forum I asked and they've all told me it's a ZZ...


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

damn i dont usually like flower horns but that is a nice ass fish you have there


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

whats in that other bag.


----------



## kenlperry (Aug 30, 2006)

lewis said:


> whats in that other bag.


In the bag was the 4" Midas Cichlid I have now. I thought it was a female and I was gonna try to pair them together, but it turns out the Midas is a male, so he's in his own 55 gallon now...


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice looking fish..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice!









To keep those colours nice and to keep him growing well be sure to put him on some type of high quality food. My flowerhorn started off on New Life Spectrum but I ran out of it for a long while and had other food so used that up before getting more NLS... His colours worsened and he grew a lot slower.

Good luck!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As long as they're healthy and not being sold as a true species, I've got no beef with flowerhorns...

and that one is stunning. Cant wait to see it full grown.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

beautiful colouration on that bad boy, very nice fish


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

looks good, but personally not my type. he's got lots of potential though.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice and pearly ZZ u got there.


----------

